
Productive and Safe Rust Binding for OCR - theopsguy
https://github.com/houqp/leptess
======
anaoum
While Tesseract has had some major improvements over the last few years, I
still find that it performs much worse than the (paid) computer vision APIs
offered by Google, Azure and AWS.

Does anyone have recommendations for other open source OCR engines?

~~~
sansnomme
The short answer: nope. It's a bit like speech recognition and synthesis. The
open source stuff never matches up to commercial grades services by AWS and
Google.

------
algaeontoast
Unrelated, but I recently had to archive some docs and photos and had to start
looking for a solid scanner client / OCR software. Prizmo Pro for Mac is
incredible, and was one of the only OCR apps I could find that utilized a
local RNN.

It’s results are nearly perfect and fast, 3-4x as accurate as adobe acrobat
and easily 6-7x the speed.

Even as a dev it blows me away things like OCR running locally on a MacBook
has come this far.

~~~
iudqnolq
Hasn't the big name in that space (Abbyy Finereader) always been local?

